# 20 posts



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

topdog77c1.


----------



## Copper Country Hunter (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm i the same boat. I used to be able to PM members on the Marketplace to buy items but it seems AT doesn't allow PMs for members without 20 posts now.


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Ya I am also trying to send a PM and cant.


----------



## NOMADSS (3 mo ago)

I can’t leave feedback from purchases. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Enordo (2 mo ago)

Welcome
I also thought I had more posts than I did. Guess I gotta step it up.


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

NOMADSS said:


> I can’t leave feedback from purchases. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Even though you have more than 20 posts?


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Yeah. It stinks for folks trying to sell things with potential buyers not able to communicate. My advice to those sellers, create an account on Texas Bowhunter.com. 
Why? There are some looking for some of these items and folks are telling them to go to Archery Talk. [emoji2357] Good luck with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

And I had 11 posts yesterday and am now down to 10. I even call BS on just 11.!! 
What kind of math is being used? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pims1ickins (3 mo ago)

Same boat


----------



## Trimix (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello


----------



## vortac (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello, same boat as you.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

topdog77c1 said:


> And I had 11 posts yesterday and am now down to 10. I even call BS on just 11.!!
> What kind of math is being used?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dunno what you're posting, but if you're just posting nonsense to stack up counts and not actually contributing to useful information. It was probably flagged and removed by a mod. Just post welcomes to other people intros to get your count up.


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

This was useful to read! I am trying to build up enough posts to list on the marketplace and was curious if I had to start a discussion or if replies counted as well. Solomtnhunter seems to have answered my question.


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

solomtnhunter said:


> Dunno what you're posting, but if you're just posting nonsense to stack up counts and not actually contributing to useful information. It was probably flagged and removed by a mod. Just post welcomes to other people intros to get your count up.


After numerous Welcomes yesterday and replies to my own threads I’ve started, want to guess how much my number changed overnight? 
If you guessed “Zero” you’ve won a Kit Kat Bar.!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msouth76 (Sep 2, 2020)

I have my 20 but can’t reply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Yep. Don’t doubt. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

topdog77c1 said:


> Yeah. It stinks for folks trying to sell things with potential buyers not able to communicate. My advice to those sellers, create an account on Texas Bowhunter.com.
> Why? There are some looking for some of these items and folks are telling them to go to Archery Talk. [emoji2357] Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Y’all are getting this website twisted. It’s a community of archers helping archers. The classifieds section is merely a fringe benefit. If you can’t think of 20 things to say about your bow or bow hunting or shooting, then maybe EBay is the website you seek. Sorry to be blunt, but it’s really frustrating hearing people imitate vultures and bots 24/7/365. There’s more to archery than just selling your bow.


----------



## mauser06 (Apr 12, 2007)

I can't even see the classifieds anymore......funny I actually have a purchase review and made a few other purchases where reviews weren't left. Can't PM either anymore. I'm not going to make posts just to make posts.


----------



## Nick2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## kngooslin (Oct 1, 2012)

same here locked out


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

mauser06 said:


> I can't even see the classifieds anymore......funny I actually have a purchase review and made a few other purchases where reviews weren't left. Can't PM either anymore. I'm not going to make posts just to make posts.


Maybe they realize that you aren't really an active or contributing member. I mean, 36 posts in 16 years kinda says you aren't really involved.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

msouth76 said:


> I have my 20 but can’t reply?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look again, it says you only have 7 posts. Not even close to 20.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

kngooslin said:


> same here locked out


Again, they are looking for active, contributing members. 19 posts in 10 years does not constitute active or contributing. 

The admins are cracking down hard on the rules because of the massive amount of scammers showing up.


----------



## kngooslin (Oct 1, 2012)

veritas.archangel said:


> Again, they are looking for active, contributing members. 19 posts in 10 years does not constitute active or contributing.
> 
> The admins are cracking down hard on the rules because of the massive amount of scammers showing up.



so I get punished for not posting to post and bothering people on here for the past 10 years. I come on here to learn from what other people are doing or trying in archery and every once in a while find something in the marketplace to buy.


----------



## mauser06 (Apr 12, 2007)

veritas.archangel said:


> Maybe they realize that you aren't really an active or contributing member. I mean, 36 posts in 16 years kinda says you aren't really involved.



I had a lot more posts over the years. Took a break from forums...especially this one as it got...a little rough around the edges...came back recently and was given back my user name but my posts were lost in cyber space. 

No big deal. Lots of knowledge members around...I do more reading than posting. I'm at a stage where I don't have a lot of questions but also don't feel qualified to give advice on a lot of stuff. Seems to be better around here and I'll stick around.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

kngooslin said:


> so I get punished for not posting to post and bothering people on here for the past 10 years. I come on here to learn from what other people are doing or trying in archery and every once in a while find something in the marketplace to buy.


You aren't being "punished", but the admins are cracking down to prevent scammers. If you aren't contributing, how is anyone supposed to know who you are? Contributing to posts and threads is how people can track that you aren't here to scam. It's a way for buyers and sellers to verify who is safe to conduct business with.


----------



## IcemanVA (Oct 22, 2015)

solomtnhunter said:


> Dunno what you're posting, but if you're just posting nonsense to stack up counts and not actually contributing to useful information. It was probably flagged and removed by a mod. Just post welcomes to other people intros to get your count up.





mauser06 said:


> I can't even see the classifieds anymore......funny I actually have a purchase review and made a few other purchases where reviews weren't left. Can't PM either anymore. I'm not going to make posts just to make posts.


😂


----------

